# Flounder Gigging Gulf Breeze



## Hobbitcid (Jan 21, 2016)

I just bought a canal house in Poly Isles, Gulf Breeze. I'd like to do some gigging in the shallows on the south side of Pensacola Bay. Does anyone have any experience gigging in that area? Are there any restrictions or any "dangers" I need to look out for?

Thanks 

John


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

don't step on a stingray. have fun


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Hobbitcid said:


> I just bought a canal house in Poly Isles, Gulf Breeze. I'd like to do some gigging in the shallows on the south side of Pensacola Bay. Does anyone have any experience gigging in that area? Are there any restrictions or any "dangers" I need to look out for?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> John


Wadding or by boat ?


----------



## Hobbitcid (Jan 21, 2016)

Either... more likely by boat. The water is very shallow on the south side of the bay so I was wondering if gigging was any good there.


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Welcome to Poly Isles*

I live there and just took the kids and grandkids out two nights ago to look at marine life. We saw a few rays and convicts (sheepshead). Watch the water depth near Garçon bridge as it gets very shallow. Moving past the bridge to the east is a lot of rubble. If you run across the bay to the North, there are oyster reefs near shore that will make your day if you are WOT. Take your time and scout out the areas. PM me and maybe we can go sometime. Kids in town and free later this weekend.

Bob


----------

